# Urbia Fresh Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Urbia cares where your food & beverage came from, how it was processed, and how it is*prepared for you. Organic and all natural, many local*ingredients,*prepared fresh to order. Gluten free and vegetarian options are always available. Nitrate free meats. Soups and baked goods from scratch daily. Drive thru or dine in. Free WiFi. Great music. Personal service is the priority. You WILL get what you came for in an inviting, engaging atmosphere facilitated by*all the Urbistas. The community g

&#8230;

More...


----------

